# Is this a bad idea?



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, I have a question regarding my Home Theater set up. I currently have some lousy brand satellite speakers (7 total) hooked up to my Denon 3801 AVR reciever. I have an Energy 10" powered sub. My TV is primarily used for Movies and Gaming with my PS3. I've been looking into upgrading my speakers. I found some THX dipole speakers by HiFi Works on parts express (can't post link because I don't have 5 posts yet). I plan on using these for surround speakers. My question (probably stupid) is can I use these as my front channel speakers as well? I don't have much money to spend (hard to convince the wife that we need new speakers) and I think these are a fairly good deal. I'm sort of a noob when it comes to this stuff so please don't be too hard on me when you tell me how bad of an idea this is.:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the Shack.

You can not use Dipole speakers on the front channels as the sound from these speakers needs to be much more direct and dipoles are designed to disperse the sound over a wider area and are ideal for surrounds but not the front three channels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Post the part number from parts express. I can't find what your looking at.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> You can not use Dipole speakers on the front channels as the sound from these speakers needs to be much more direct and dipoles are designed to disperse the sound over a wider area and are ideal for surrounds but not the front three channels.


+1.



J-Lane said:


> I don't have much money to spend (hard to convince the wife that we need new speakers) and I think these are a fairly good deal.


Consider buying good-condition used speakers. Unless they've been abused or are lemons, good speakers will work and sound good for many, many years. If you find a pair you're interested in, take the time to inspect them and to demo them properly. If you like what you see and hear, and if the price is right, don't be afraid to buy 'em.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi, welcome to Home Theater Shack.
> 
> You can not use Dipole speakers on the front channels as the sound from these speakers needs to be much more direct and dipoles are designed to disperse the sound over a wider area and are ideal for surrounds but not the front three channels.


Within this context, you're 100% correct.

WIth that said, dipole speakers make some of the best front channels if they're not designed as THX style surrounds. By that I mean dipoles which exhibit true figure 8 radiation patterns. :T

Anyways to the OP:

Are these: 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=309-522
what you're looking at

If you don't mind me asking, is surround truly that important to you? Because in my humble opinion, a pair of good stereo speakers with a second, matching sub will give you a better experience than just surround speakers for the sake of surround.


----------



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

We watch a ton of movies so the surround is very important to me. Actually I ended up getting a different model of speaker and I have this Energy sub. I chose them because like I said, the wife's not too keen on spending hundreds of dollars on speakers so I had to go cheap:huh:. I actually have a new issue that I asked about in a different thread found here.


----------

